# drivers for Intel Dual Band Wireless-N 7260 (7260NGW NB) - does not work



## ferdydek (Mar 14, 2018)

Can anyone please give me any hints as to where to go further:

I think the source of the issue is:

```
$ kldload if_iwm
kldload: can't load if_iwm: No such file or directory
```

some more details:


```
$ pciconf -lv | grep -B3 network
none2@pci0:2:0:0:       class=0x028000 card=0xc0208086 chip=0x08b18086 rev=0x63 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Wireless 7260'
    class      = network
re0@pci0:3:0:0: class=0x020000 card=0x20608086 chip=0x816810ec rev=0x15 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.'
    device     = 'RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
```


```
$ cat /boot/loader.conf
autoboot_delay="3"
kern.cam.boot_delay=10000
if_urtw_load="YES"
legal.intel_iwi.license_ack=1
legal.intel_ipw.license_ack=1
if_iwm_load="YES"
iwm7260fw_load="YES"
comconsole_speed="115200"
hw.usb.no_pf="1"
```


and finally:


```
$ dmesg
Copyright (c) 1992-2017 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
        The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE-p6 #8 r313908+a5b33c9d1c4(RELENG_2_4): Tue Dec 12 13:51:24 CST 2017
    root@buildbot2.netgate.com:/builder/ce-242/tmp/obj/builder/ce-242/tmp/FreeBSD-src/sys/pfSense amd64
FreeBSD clang version 4.0.0 (tags/RELEASE_400/final 297347) (based on LLVM 4.0.0)
VT(vga): resolution 640x480
CPU: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU  N3050  @ 1.60GHz (1600.05-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin="GenuineIntel"  Id=0x406c3  Family=0x6  Model=0x4c  Stepping=3
  Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0x43d8e3bf<SSE3,PCLMULQDQ,DTES64,MON,DS_CPL,VMX,EST,TM2,SSSE3,CX16,xTPR,PDCM,SSE4.1,SSE4.2,MOVBE,POPCNT,TSCDLT,AESNI,RDRAND>
  AMD Features=0x28100800<SYSCALL,NX,RDTSCP,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x101<LAHF,Prefetch>
  Structured Extended Features=0x2282<TSCADJ,SMEP,ERMS,NFPUSG>
  VT-x: PAT,HLT,MTF,PAUSE,EPT,UG,VPID
  TSC: P-state invariant, performance statistics
real memory  = 2147483648 (2048 MB)
avail memory = 1938382848 (1848 MB)
Event timer "LAPIC" quality 600
ACPI APIC Table: <INTEL  NUC5CPYB>
WARNING: L1 data cache covers less APIC IDs than a core
0 < 1
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 2 CPUs
FreeBSD/SMP: 1 package(s) x 2 core(s)
random: unblocking device.
ACPI BIOS Warning (bug): 32/64X length mismatch in FADT/Gpe0Block: 128/32 (20170303/tbfadt-748)
ioapic0 <Version 2.0> irqs 0-114 on motherboard
SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
Timecounter "TSC" frequency 1600053840 Hz quality 1000
random: entropy device external interface
wlan: mac acl policy registered
kbd1 at kbdmux0
netmap: loaded module
module_register_init: MOD_LOAD (vesa, 0xffffffff81158310, 0) error 19
random: registering fast source Intel Secure Key RNG
random: fast provider: "Intel Secure Key RNG"
nexus0
cryptosoft0: <software crypto> on motherboard
padlock0: No ACE support.
acpi0: <INTEL NUC5CPYB> on motherboard
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
unknown: I/O range not supported
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
attimer0: <AT timer> port 0x40-0x43,0x50-0x53 irq 0 on acpi0
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
Event timer "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 100
Timecounter "ACPI-safe" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 850
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x408-0x40b on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0xf000-0xf03f mem 0x80000000-0x80ffffff,0x88000000-0x8fffffff at device 2.0 on pci0
vgapci0: Boot video device
ahci0: <AHCI SATA controller> port 0xf060-0xf07f mem 0x81427000-0x814277ff at device 19.0 on pci0
ahci0: AHCI v1.31 with 2 6Gbps ports, Port Multiplier not supported
ahcich0: <AHCI channel> at channel 0 on ahci0
ahcich1: <AHCI channel> at channel 1 on ahci0
xhci0: <Intel Braswell USB 3.0 controller> mem 0x81400000-0x8140ffff at device 20.0 on pci0
xhci0: 32 bytes context size, 64-bit DMA
usbus0 on xhci0
usbus0: 5.0Gbps Super Speed USB v3.0
pci0: <encrypt/decrypt> at device 26.0 (no driver attached)
hdac0: <Intel (0x2284) HDA Controller> mem 0x81414000-0x81417fff at device 27.0 on pci0
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 28.0 on pci0
pcib1: [GIANT-LOCKED]
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 28.1 on pci0
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
pci1: <network> at device 0.0 (no driver attached)
pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 28.2 on pci0
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib3
re0: <RealTek 8168/8111 B/C/CP/D/DP/E/F/G PCIe Gigabit Ethernet> port 0xe000-0xe0ff mem 0x81204000-0x81204fff,0x81200000-0x81203fff at device 0.0 on pci2
re0: Using 1 MSI-X message
re0: Chip rev. 0x54000000
re0: MAC rev. 0x00100000
miibus0: <MII bus> on re0
rgephy0: <RTL8251 1000BASE-T media interface> PHY 1 on miibus0
rgephy0:  none, 10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 10baseT-FDX-flow, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 100baseTX-FDX-flow, 1000baseT-FDX, 1000baseT-FDX-master, 1000baseT-FDX-flow, 1000baseT-FDX-flow-master, auto, auto-flow
re0: Using defaults for TSO: 65518/35/2048
re0: Ethernet address: b8:ae:ed:77:a8:cd
re0: netmap queues/slots: TX 1/256, RX 1/256
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 31.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
acpi_lid0: <Control Method Lid Switch> on acpi0
acpi_button0: <Sleep Button> on acpi0
acpi_tz0: <Thermal Zone> on acpi0
sdhci_acpi0: <Intel Bay Trail/Braswell SDXC Controller> iomem 0x81429000-0x81429fff irq 47 on acpi0
mmc0: <MMC/SD bus> on sdhci_acpi0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> at port 0x60,0x64 on isa0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> at port 0x70 irq 8 on isa0
atrtc0: Warning: Couldn't map I/O.
Event timer "RTC" frequency 32768 Hz quality 0
ppc0: cannot reserve I/O port range
est0: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu0
est1: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu1
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
nvme cam probe device init
hdacc0: <Realtek ALC283 HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac0
hdaa0: <Realtek ALC283 Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
pcm0: <Realtek ALC283 (Analog)> at nid 27 and 25 on hdaa0
pcm1: <Realtek ALC283 (Front Analog Headphones)> at nid 33 on hdaa0
pcm2: <Realtek ALC283 (Internal Digital)> at nid 30 on hdaa0
hdacc1: <Intel (0x2883) HDA CODEC> at cad 2 on hdac0
hdaa1: <Intel (0x2883) Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc1
pcm3: <Intel (0x2883) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 7 on hdaa1
ugen0.1: <0x8086 XHCI root HUB> at usbus0
uhub0: <0x8086 XHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 3.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
mmc0: No compatible cards found on bus
uhub0: 13 ports with 13 removable, self powered
ugen0.2: <vendor 0x0b95 product 0x772a> at usbus0
axe0 on uhub0
axe0: <vendor 0x0b95 product 0x772a, rev 2.00/0.01, addr 1> on usbus0
ugen0.3: <vendor 0x05e3 USB2.0 Hub> at usbus0
uhub1 on uhub0
uhub1: <vendor 0x05e3 USB2.0 Hub, class 9/0, rev 2.00/32.98, addr 2> on usbus0
uhub1: MTT enabled
uhub1: 4 ports with 4 removable, self powered
miibus1: <MII bus> on axe0
ukphy0: <Generic IEEE 802.3u media interface> PHY 16 on miibus1
ukphy0:  none, 10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, auto, auto-flow
ue0: <USB Ethernet> on axe0
ue0: Ethernet address: 1a:2b:3c:4d:5f:aa
ada0 at ahcich0 bus 0 scbus0 target 0 lun 0
ada0: <WDC WD5000LPCX-00VHAT0 01.01A01> ACS-3 ATA SATA 3.x device
ada0: Serial Number WD-WX21A75J5L5H
ada0: 600.000MB/s transfers (SATA 3.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
ada0: Command Queueing enabled
ada0: 476940MB (976773168 512 byte sectors)
ada0: quirks=0x1<4K>
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/gptid/db14ccdb-ee8c-11e7-9a5b-b8aeed77a8cd [rw]...
ue0: link state changed to DOWN
ue0: link state changed to UP
re0: link state changed to DOWN
pflog0: promiscuous mode enabled
re0: link state changed to UP
```


----------



## SirDice (Mar 14, 2018)

As this is a pfSense installation: PC-BSD, FreeNAS, NAS4Free, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


----------

